# bessacarr E560 TV bracket



## laup (Feb 5, 2012)

just bought bessacarr E560 2009 does anyone know which TV bracket suits this rig I am having trouble getting one, need to view from captains chair and bedroom 16" TV, no bracket in when I bought it


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

go onto swiftalk.com the factory guys will help you straight away, the site is monitored regularly

hope this helps fpr you


----------



## laup (Feb 5, 2012)

*bessacarr 560 tv bracket*

Thank's sideways86 have done that as well,
kind Regards.


----------

